# ipad wifi ou 3G???



## fredu15 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je suis un utilisateur accro d'un iphone2 avec forfait 3G chez Orange.
Je veus faire l'acquisition d'un ipad...
J'ai besoin d'aide concernant cet achat : wifi ou 3G ne sachant pas encore comment je vais utiliser mon ipad, ce choix est déjà déterminant!
Passer l'abonnement 3G 33 sur l'ipad et l'arrêter sur l'iphone...????
Merci


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs posts déjà sur ce sujet, veillez à les survoler avant d'ouvrir un nouveau topic !

Alors pour commencer, l'iPhone 2 c'est quoi ? iPhone original, 3G, 3GS, 4 ou 4S ? Est-ce que l'option partage de connexion est incluse dans l'abonnement ? Quelle serait l'utilité de l'iPad (quotidiennement utilisé à la maison dans le canapé, ou pour des raisons diverses pour le boulot dans le train ou autre ?)


----------



## fredu15 (21 Novembre 2011)

Désolé je débute dans les forums...:rose:
J'ai un iphone acheté il y a 2 ans en 16GB
Je l'utilise partout pour tout...!
J'opte pour l'ipad plutôt qu'un pc portable pour internet et les appli car la taille de l'écran est un inconvénient pour les vidéos.
Je vais l'utiliser chez moi et au boulot donc pas besoin de 3G
Vais je l'utiliser à l'extérieure?
C'est la raison pour laquelle je demande à des utilisateurs confirmés quelle est l'utilisation la plus fréquente...
Le partage de connexion est trés cher ou alors il faut prendre un forfait en supplément de 12 minimum pour avoir 5Goet je paye déjà 33 pour l'iphone


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

L'iPhone acheté il y a 2 ans, à priori je dirai que c'est un iPhone 3Gs, c'est ça ?

Essaye d'être clair, j'ai un peu de mal à te suivre ! Pas besoin de 3G selon toi, alors pourquoi créer un post ? Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai un iPad 3G + Wifi dont j'me sers pour traitement de texte, photos, diverses applis, stream sur &#63743;TV et GPS.


----------



## fredu15 (21 Novembre 2011)

iphone 3Gs c'est ça.
Je ne suis pas clair car je ne sais pas quelle est le rapport entre une utilisation en 3G ou en wifi : 50/50 - 20/80  - 5/95
Est ce que la 3G est plus utile sur un iphone ou un ipad voire les 2????


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

Mais tout dépend de ce que tu en fais ... Perso je suis en Wifi à la maison, en 3G en extérieur, mais de là à te donner un ratio d'utilisation, c'est vraiment propre à chacun


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Novembre 2011)

3G indispensable pour moi... Au moins en dépannage...

J'ai un abo de 200 Mo pour 6,80 chez orange... ça suffit et c'est indispensable (surtout pour le GPS, non présent dans l'Ipad wifi).


----------

